# No encuentro datasheet, componente raro de motorola



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 4, 2009)

es el regulador de tension de un alternador de auto marca renault modelo clio modelo 95, en la carcaza dice:

9RC2051
2518091

   E5A15

siendo la marca motorola, supongo que es por que tiene 14 años que no encuentro nada de información

alguien lo conoce?

edito:

este es el regulador






el semiconductor motorola esta adentro, considerando que el regulador original valeo sale 450 mangos me interesaria encontrar la datahseet
no entiendo que significan las siglas, lo unico qeu se es que en los terminales que dicen L  ign es donde va el testigo del tablero
saludos


----------



## aguevara (Ago 5, 2009)

No se nada de autos pero las siglas que marcas con toda seguridad indican:
IGN = IGNition = Ignicion (Encendido) quiza la bobina de marcha o que se yo pero seguro es ignicion
FLD = FieLD = Campo una de las partes que componen el alternador ( parte fija o bobinado interno del alternador)
Stator = Estator = Otra parte del alternador (recuerda que es un motor, esta es la parte que gira internamente en el alternador)
B+ = Battery + = Al positivo de la bateria ( propiamente la salida de tu componente)

No se si esto sirva para darte una pista pero no puedo hacer mas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 5, 2009)

me parece que el estator es la parte fija, la movil es el rotor, de todas maneras no le encuentro sentido, o sea, ademas de tener conexion con el alternador a traves de los carbones, se conecta al estator y al campo?o sea, la conexion al campo y al estator se hace en motores sincronicos si no me equivoco, pero no le encuentro sentido en este caso

gracias aguevara, seguire investigando


saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola

Creo Que El Número Que Viene Impreso En El Semiconductor Es Un Número Que El Cliente De Motorola Quiere Que Le Pongan, Así Que Es Muy Dificil Encontrar La Hoja De Datos.
Otra Cosa En Contra Para Localizar La Hoja De Datos: El Cliente De Motorola Fué Renault o NOSSO. ?

Ahora Bien: Qué Apariencia Tiene Ese Semiconductor ?.. Como Paquete TO-220, TO-39, TO-3 Tambien Si Es Metálico o De Plastico ?

Por Otra Parte: Entre a GOOGLE y En El BUSCADOR Anoté Los Números Que Das: 90RC2051 y Salió Un Proveedor De Este Solo Que Aparce Un Formato Para Hacer El Pedido y Me Salí De Esa Página.

Pregunté Por La Apariencia Del Semiconductor Para Localizar Un Reemplazo.

Saludos
a Sus Ordenes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 15, 2009)

perdon carlos, ya lo lleve a un electricista, me sacudio algo asi como 100 dolares por la reparacion. cambio ese regulador por uno nuevo marca indiel y la plaqueta de diodos

aparentemente estos bichitos no tienen arreglo

gracias igual

saludos


----------

